# Replacing Cloth/Vinyl On Door Panels/Dash



## da1geek (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello all, 

I have had a 2012 Cruze Eco and put almost 99,000 miles on it; last week I decided it was time to trade it in for a new one after seeing some of the fairly substantial deals at my local Chevy dealer. Yesterday I finally bit the bullet and purchased a 2015 Cruze LT1. Everything is almost identical to my 2012 Eco except for the black cloth/mesh on the doors/dash that I _cannot stand_. I feel like the small detail of the gray "leather" I had in the 2012 made a substantial difference. I've been lurking on these forums for a long time, and after poking around, had seen that you can most definitely replace the panels. Some of you guys were even nice enough to post up some tutorials for removing them (which I'm pretty sure I've got down now). What I couldn't find an answer to, is how to wrap the material I purchase onto the new panels. I'd really like to avoid spending $300-$500 to have them reupholstered. If any of you gents with the fancy-colored panels could give me some incite or suggestions I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I see people use 3m spray adhesive, I'm not sure what you actually should use though. I haven't had these doors apart... yet... I will soon though, actually, maybe even today.


----------



## da1geek (Apr 22, 2015)

From what I was reading, folks actually stretched fabric onto the panels. Hoping to get this going this evening


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Another option is price the 2012 panels with the covering you like-they may not cost that much


----------



## da1geek (Apr 22, 2015)

I was actually looking for them (or something similar) but unfortunately Chevy does not sell them.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe I have all of the dash panels in grey off a 2012 LS. You can have them for $20+shipping or pick them up you're near Chicago. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## da1geek (Apr 22, 2015)

PM'ed. I may still want to do some custom, so if anyone has the answer to this, I'd really appreciate it


----------

